# Ist Michelle Hunziker schwanger?



## beachkini (7 Dez. 2012)

​
Erst vor wenigen Wochen verriet Michelle Hunziker (35), dass sie und ihr Freund Tomaso Trussardi sich ein Baby wünschen. Glaubt man einem Freund des 29-Jährigen, so soll bereits eines unterwegs sein.

Ein Freund des Paares verrät gegenüber der Zeitschrift "Bunte": "Ja, Michelle ist schwanger. Tomaso platzt vor Stolz. Er möchte unbedingt heiraten, bevor sein erstes Kind zur Welt kommt." Außerdem veröffentlichte die italienische Zeitschrift "Gente" Fotos von Michelle und Tomaso, auf denen er immer wieder liebevoll über ihren Bauch streichelt.

Auch die Schweizerin verriet erst kürzlich, dass sie und ihr Liebster schon fleißig ihre Hochzeit planen: "Wir reden übers Heiraten", erklärte sie in einem Interview mit dem italienischen Magazin "Oggi". "Aber Tomaso muss mir erst einen Antrag machen."

Sehr verdächtig auch Michelles Kleid am Samstagabend in der "Supertalent"-Liveshow: Für ihre Verhältnisse trug die Blondine ein auffällig weites Outfit. Ist die 35-Jährige tatsächlich schwanger? Jedenfalls stand für sie fest: "Auch wenn meine privaten Wünsche nicht mit meinen Terminen im nächsten Jahr übereinstimmen, werde ich euch alle überraschen!"
(in-starmagazin.de)


----------



## Punisher (7 Dez. 2012)

von mir isses nicht


----------



## comatron (8 Dez. 2012)

beachkini schrieb:


> ​Erst vor wenigen Wochen verriet Michelle Hunziker (35), dass sie und ihr Freund Tomaso Trussardi sich ein Baby wünschen.
> Glaubt man einem Freund des 29-Jährigen, so soll bereits eines unterwegs sein.



Da müssen halt alle mithelfen, wozu hat man denn sonst Freunde.


----------



## neman64 (12 Dez. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> von mir isses nicht



von mir auch nicht


----------

